# Downrigger with two line releases



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm new to downrigging and was wondering if someone could tell me the pros/cons of using two line releases(stackers) off of one downrigger. It seems to me that the lures may get tangled because they are so close together(2-4") but maybe it can be rigged another way. Thanks,


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Never cared much for it out here say like at Flaming Gorge. Use to do the lake trout at 85' and Kokes at 55' thing often, but too much BS as windy as it gets in this country.

OK for walleyes on calm water or big water, and great for salmon in fresh or salt. For walleyes I'd run one close to bottom and another up about 4', same type of lures on each. 

I never ran them that close, 2" to 4", together...........? Sure you don't mean 2' to 4'?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

pheasantphool said:


> I'm new to downrigging and was wondering if someone could tell me the pros/cons of using two line releases(stackers) off of one downrigger. It seems to me that the lures may get tangled because they are so close together(2-4") but maybe it can be rigged another way. Thanks,


They make a tool called a stacker. It comes with the cable clip and cable. Basically you let down a set depthi usually try and stay between 8' and 17' before i add the stacker. The problem lies in trying to let 2 rods out at a time as the downrigger. I tried it yesterday and it did work but not great in a small boat. Shuttle Hawks are the way to go for what you are sking for.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> pheasantphool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to downrigging and was wondering if someone could tell me the pros/cons of using two line releases(stackers) off of one downrigger. It seems to me that the lures may get tangled because they are so close together(2-4") but maybe it can be rigged another way. Thanks,
> ...


Yes I have stackers and Shuttle Hawks. The Shuttle Hawks are cool.

I should get my boat out.......wonder where I left it.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love stackers. We run 4 poles on 2 downriggers always. I like to have around 12ft between the 2 lines minimum but it works great.


-DallanC


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I have run as many as 3 poles on one rigger. I will use a dodger on the bottom ball with whatever lure, and run a lure by it's self 6 to 10 feet above that. I will only run the line back behind the ball 25 feet, and the top line 25 to 30 feet. this way the dodger will attact for both lures. I will NEVER run pop gear. You can just imagine what happens when the blades wrap around the other line. If I do have problems with the bottom line coming up and tangling with the top line, I will pop off the top pole and hand it to someone so they can hold it to the side or reel it in; or I will just hold the pole with the fish on it to the side as I reel in until I feel I have cleared the top line. As far as letting down so many poles on the downrigger, I have mentioned in other threads that bait runners are the absolute best reel made for rigging. They have a 2 drag system. Your front main drag will never change; because once it is set, you never have to adjust it. The second drag which is activated with a lever; is a lite drag, perfect for keeping you line and pole bent tight as you let down. So when it comes to letting down multiple poles, all that is required is fliping of levers. easiest thing since sliced bread :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I have run as many as 3 poles on one rigger. I will use a dodger on the bottom ball with whatever lure, and run a lure by it's self 6 to 10 feet above that. I will only run the line back behind the ball 25 feet, and the top line 25 to 30 feet. this way the dodger will attact for both lures. I will NEVER run pop gear. You can just imagine what happens when the blades wrap around the other line. If I do have problems with the bottom line coming up and tangling with the top line, I will pop off the top pole and hand it to someone so they can hold it to the side or reel it in; or I will just hold the pole with the fish on it to the side as I reel in until I feel I have cleared the top line. As far as letting down so many poles on the downrigger, I have mentioned in other threads that bait runners are the absolute best reel made for rigging. They have a 2 drag system. Your front main drag will never change; because once it is set, you never have to adjust it. The second drag which is activated with a lever; is a lite drag, perfect for keeping you line and pole bent tight as you let down. So when it comes to letting down multiple poles, all that is required is fliping of levers. easiest thing since sliced bread :shock:


I like the dual drag setup of yours, I need to look into those baitrunners. I put the rod in the holder and back off the drag on the lower cannonball and hold the rod and thumb the reel on the top one.

Ive been on boats with 3 rods stacked on one and it was kinda hectic and we had our share of tangles. Takes practice and teamwork for sure.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Too add, which just happened to my buddy at the gorge on the 4th. With spinning reels, watch closely the drag knob. If you loosen it to much, as you are droping your weight it will unscrew and fall off into the water as the spool is spinning. I have 2 reels with no drag knob myself. :roll:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

pheasantphool said:


> I'm new to downrigging and was wondering if someone could tell me the pros/cons of using two line releases(stackers) off of one downrigger. It seems to me that the lures may get tangled because they are so close together(2-4") but maybe it can be rigged another way. Thanks,


I run stackers all the time off two downriggers (DR), but never closer than 5 feet. Stackers allow covering more water column as in one DR set at 40 feet with a stacker at 35. Then set the second DR at 30 feet with a stacker at 25. Now you are covering 25 to 40 feet of water column.

Setting out two lines is real easy with counter type bait cast reels. Just set the rod in a holder after clipping to the DR cable and free spool the reel with the clicker on. With both lines attached drop the DR weight and stop the free spooling when you get to your target depth. Reel up most of the slack (there won't be a whole lot) and your now in business. This is very difficult with two spinning reels, but do-able with one counter reel and one spinning reel.

Keep the lures close to the ball (25 to 30 feet max) and at the same set back distance. You are less likely to have a line cross when doing this. It works for me trolling dodgers on both lines.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

try a bait runner. I never have to reel in any slack. I can set that second drag to any amount of bend I wish in my pole; and all it takes is one finger to flip the lever. So when it comes to 3 poles on one DR it is just flip, flip, flip (done).


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The "Shutell Hawk" is the best. IMO. I use them @ the Gorge, and they have worked great. 

You do have to use similar lures though, and all lines in the boat "SHOULD" be going after the same kind of fish. It's not good to run a big Flatfish on the bottom @ 85 feet for Lakers, and a Squid @ 40 feet for Kokes. The speed is all wrong to run those two lures together. The Flatfish will work great, but, the Squid will get NO action. You need do about 1.3 M.P.H. for the Squid. 

Hope this helps you :lol:


----------

